# Pick up my 330i ZHP on Tuesday!!



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes!! I am extremely excited about this, I feel like I should share it. It's the first ZHP my salesman has delivered and he said it is stunning. All the other salesman are drooling over it and customers keep asking about it. He said the Mystic is incredible on that car and it sounds incredible. I will be picking it up on Tuesday with a buddy of mine and will post many pics tuesday night, that is if I can stop driving :drive: That is, only one pic here and the rest in the showroom, got you covered Alan  

The wait was tough, but will hopefully pay off. I will post a review after I hit a few hundred miles. Sorry about filling this board with another ZHP thread, but I am really happy and looking forward to the delivery of my ride and I loved hearing about everyone elses delivery and how excited they were.

Hopefully I luck out and get some decent tires this time:thumbup: 

Thanks to all of you for posting your pics and giving your full reviews on the Performance Package. Oh yeah and dealing with my questions. It helped me get throught the 2 1/2 month wait.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Congrats!  Post pics, please. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Congratulations, Geo. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Ditto on can't wait for pics...no matter how many times I can see the same car on this board I still want to do it!!

Congrats!

:thumbup: :banana: :clap: :thumbs: :freakdanc :fruit: :drive:


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

WELCOME to the Mystic Blue 330i ZHP club!!! (I think there's three of us now)


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup: I bet your sleep habits will mimic mine for the next two nights :eeps: :wailing: :wow: 

Congrats


----------



## qewl (May 23, 2003)

:supdude:

AWESOME! I get to pick my Mystic Blue ZHP Tuesday also- so make that four! When did you order yours and when did it get built if you know- I ordered May 1, and it was built May 9. After signing the paperwork - my car reads to have 16 miles on it already. That sounds like a lot for a brand new car.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanx everyone and Dr. Phil, you're right about the sleeping habits, or lack there of. :yikes: 

I ordered mine on march 29th and it wasn't built until May 12th. I could not believe the production date and was begging for a closer one, but that is all they had. Oh well, good things come to those who wait. I'm glad to hear that you'll get your car on Tues as well, qewl. 

As for the 16 miles, it sounds like a lot. Dealer must be having fun with it, hmmmmm. Congrats on it and can't wait to see and post pics!! :typing:


----------



## qewl (May 23, 2003)

I don't understand - How did I order mine so much later and it got built sooner than most everyone else's who ordered considerably before me?

Just luck I guess :bigpimp:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

qewl said:


> *I don't understand - How did I order mine so much later and it got built sooner than most everyone else's who ordered considerably before me?
> 
> Just luck I guess :bigpimp: *


It is all about the production slot availability you get access to through a specific dealer.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

good luck sleeping tonight


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Congrats on the car Geo, i bet you must be excited to get it. post some pics of the car immediatly..lol.. O and DON'T DRIVE IT HOME ON THE BQE! :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats George . . . I can't wait to see it !!!!


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Take some sleeping pills. You'll need the rest so you can drive ALL DAY LONG!!!


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Bobby 325i said:


> *Congrats on the car Geo, i bet you must be excited to get it. post some pics of the car immediatly..lol.. O and DON'T DRIVE IT HOME ON THE BQE! :thumbup: *


Haha, thanx for the advice Bobby! I think I'll take the Cross Island to the Belt for the ride home. Just a little worried about those 18's on the belt parkway!!

Oh man am I excited guys! It's a good thing I am tired tonight, form lack of sleep this weekend, at least I'll be alright to drive tomorrow. If I weren't training for CCNA tomorrow I would've taken the day off! Just got my papers together and ready to go as soon as I get home from work tomorrow. Oh yeah, gotta get my Canon ready for the pix!!

Thanks again for all your help Alan, I could not have gotten this far without your help and the help of your friend. I owe you buddy. One of these weekends coming up, I'll come out and we'll get together with Mr. Carfreak!

Time for me to make a CD to break in the cd-player with. Good night everyone and thanx for the support.

:drive: :drive: :fruit: :fruit: :AF330i:


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

*Cogratulations*

Congratulations! You won't believe how good the car looks in bright sunlight where each facet shows off a different shade of mystic blue. 
New car pickup day is just a lot of fun for us car nuts. Enjoy it, and be sure to gaze longingly at your car while there is still some sun if you pick it up after work like I did. I love my car and hope you will be just as delighted with yours.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Got it!! All I can say is OMG!! It is one of the nicest machines I have ever had the pleasure to drive. Every thing from the suspension to the interior is great. The exhaust has a very nice sound to it, slightly louder than a non-ZHP 330i. It's perfect. THe shifter is great, i have never driven a BMW manual so I have not much to compare it to. The clutch pedal has a lot of travel to it, but I guess I will eventualy get used to it. I was considering a clutch stop to ease the travel slightly. The throws are not long at all and the shifter is nice and short and engages into the gear with a nice solid feel. I am going to have to get used to driving the manual again, especially on the hills. I already had some hills to conquer today on Northern Blvd. I'll get it eventually, I look forward to learning.

Oh and the color is gorgeous! Damn it's sporty and is turning a bunch of heads! I love how it goes with the wheels and it will look even better with clears. The wheels are the nicest I seen on a 3 series, not including the ///M. Overall I have nothing bad to say about the ZHP package. If you plan on choosing leather, I strongly suggest you sit in the alcantara before deciding because it is a soft and extremely grippy interior! It breathes freely, so my back did not sweat a bit in my 100 miles of driving today. I love it! I also chose the silver cube trim which contrast perfectly with the dark interior. It stands out just enough and gives the interior a touch sport and breaks up the black perfectly.

I posted a quick pic here, sorry Alan I couldn't help it, and the rest are in the showroom. Not many, but just enough for now. This weekend I will take a bunch more and try to remake my sig as well. Hopefully the clears will be on by then.

I can go on forever, but I am tired. I put close to 100 miles on the car this afternoon, so I need some rest. If I can sleep. This car is loads of fun and I hope to enjoy it for many years. Thanks everyone and good night!

Link to more of my pics in the showroom


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

I was wondering when you'd post. Isn't the Mystic great? I hope it was sunny when you picked it up. Of course I was sure you'd be :drive: 

I know that you're going to put clears on. Do you think you could do the side markers first and take a couple of pictures before you put on the front and rear clears? I was kind of thinking of doing just the side markers, but I'm not sure what it would look like.

Enjoy!


----------



## t3ckniks (Jun 4, 2003)

does it have lumbar support?


----------



## prashan (Apr 16, 2003)

*Looks great*

Congrats.


----------

